# National Retriever Championships 2020



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Good stuff....thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Maci made it through series 1 & 2. Now they are starting the 3rd. 
Link to 1st series information: 1st Series
Link to 2nd series information: 2nd Series

I haven’t found information on how the dogs are doing. I don’t know if anybody is writing up what they see. I also can’t find a link to any NRC videos on YouTube.
Please share if you have any of the above information.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

if you click on the numbers on the right side of the page, it describes what each dog does during the series! Pretty cool. I don't know Maci's number


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

She's #5


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi, out of interest are there any videos on YouTube or another website of the retrievers working/competing in the trials? 
I’d love to see them in action.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The test dogs are on the facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/747388109454068/media/videos

Some years they have more videos on YouTube. I just checked, and I don’t see any yet.

Update on 3rd Series. Maci made it through without a handle. It was a water triple. The 3rd Series will conclude Monday morning. So we’ll see who gets called back to the 4th Series.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Two series completed and only one dog cut?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

SRW said:


> Two series completed and only one dog cut?


I’ve never been fortunate enough to watch the NRC in person, but I‘m guessing the skill of these dogs is off the charts.

Here’s a link to Retriever News videos of the NRC series over the years. Tina Styan


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Alaska7133 said:


> I’ve never been fortunate enough to watch the NRC in person, but I‘m guessing the skill of these dogs is off the charts.


Never been to it either but I will be at the NARC next June, hopefully as a competitor. The dogs are, of course, very good. I have seen many of them at trials. They are also still dogs. Last winter in Texas I saw the reigning NRC champion go out in the first series of both the Am and open stake. This summer I saw a 200 point dog never make it past the first series in two trials. Both dogs won trials soon after. There are so many variables and it only takes one mistake by dog or handler, could be on the first bird or the last.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Unfortunately, Maci did not get called back to the 4th Series. She was in good company with several other dogs out too. Some of the other dogs that were out, were handled by top pros like Al Arthur and Danny Farmer. 
I hope Lee and Maci come home proud to have gone to the NRC and made it through the 3rd Series.
Congratulations!!


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

#59 is from my home club, and he just turned 3 in July! One of the test dogs is as well (Shooter). Shooter is probably my favorite black lab on the planet lol. He's super talented (obviously) but one day when I was sitting on the grass talking to another member at training, Shooter's owner was getting ready to take him to the line when he saw me sitting down and he quick ran over and tried to climb in my lab for some pets. He won me over then and there.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

4th & 5th series land and water blinds underway. It will start getting real now. Hard to know what's actually happening unless you talk to someone that is there. I noticed "missed the second point" in a couple water blind descriptions, not good.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

It'll be interesting to see how they change things this year due to the fewer dogs qualified and entered. Even the first series was bigger than usual, which is typically a Land Double but this year was a Land Triple. I expect to see some bigger-than-usual water tests since they will have the time to watch dogs swim.
Although not always the case, quite often the 5th series is the first killer series, where the judges seek a big cut, oftentimes setting up a big land quad with a mixed bag ... apparently this year they are holding off for something like that until the 6th or later.
Congrats to Maci for making it to the Big Dance!
FTGoldens


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Things are getting serious in Giddings now!
A tight quad, mixed bag, water involved in all marks, two retired.
I'm surprised that they used a duck on the short retired, especially with the long left rooster flyer.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

FTGoldens said:


> I'm surprised that they used a duck on the short retired


I was also, maybe thinking it makes the long retired hen pheasant more challenging?


----------



## drdawg (May 31, 2011)

Sorry for not being here to follow along with the thread about NRC. Maci had almost as much fun as I did. She had a few breaks that went the wrong way for her one no bird, one live and wild flyer in the first series. Bad line to check down bird after that live flyer and ( with a lot of hyped up energy) she blew through it to the long bird, but recovered with a prolonged hunt on the check down. Very good land blind; then a scary looking water triple that she loved but ended up with a short hunt before driving through to the long middle bird (that she decided to pick up second). She pinned her flyer and middle length bird. Those hunts were enough for them to drop her. All this took place with in a week of running (and me working) the Golden specialty in Missouri. So two long flights and a handicapped handler (me) she did ok! We were thrilled to be there and also excited to have a first time experience after 35 years of field trialing. She did end up as the top all age (and Open) golden in the country with 8.5 open and 5 Amateur points. We are very proud of her. Thank you all for being there (on line) to cheer her on! We will try again at the NARC in June at Eau Claire.


----------



## drdawg (May 31, 2011)

By the way! I forgot to mention that the day and a half of pretrial training I was able to get in was with Al Arthur and Dave Rorem. Both of these guys are such class acts and consummate handlers and "instructors." Wish I could have had enough time to get the full week in with them! It was hard to fly home from Missouri (glad we didn't drive) repack and fly to Austin to get to Texas NRC.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

DrDawg,
Congrats again for the Open WIN at the Specialty and running the NRC! It's quite an event!
I look forward to watching Maci at the NARC (it'd be great if I qualify and get to see her run it in person, but if not (and "not" is most likely) I'll be cheering from this keyboard).
FTGoldens


----------



## drdawg (May 31, 2011)

FTGoldens said:


> DrDawg,
> Congrats again for the Open WIN at the Specialty and running the NRC! It's quite an event!
> I look forward to watching Maci at the NARC (it'd be great if I qualify and get to see her run it in person, but if not (and "not" is most likely) I'll be cheering from this keyboard).
> FTGoldens


Hope we both are there in Eau Claire!!


----------

